Ask HN: Why do engineers hate Jira? - stewartma
======
nwah1
Probably the majority of any hate has little to do with any specific software
and more to do with the general concept of trying to have business people
assert any kind of authority or set any kind of goals at all, and hatred of
such attempts may get transferred to the software by accident.

Relatedly, specific attempts at enforcing certain business-centric processes
like Scrum and Agile would be upsetting for the same reason, and for the
additional reason of requiring bureaucratic overhead and social interaction,
which engineers want to minimize at all cost.

Businesses wishing to enforce such things is completely understandable from
their perspective, and the continual search for some kind of workable process
is an iterative thing. But probably those places that lean very heavily on the
side of process and surveillance have gone too far. Setting and meeting medium
and long-term objectives would be the thing to optimize for, instead of
obsessing about process or ultra-short term task items.

------
andymoe
Because of the ridiculous workflows that many companies use it to impose on
teams for no good reason. Also, the API is atrocious, slow and poorly
documented and you DO NOT want to know what some government orgs are using it
for.

------
vikashkoushik
A lot of the hate for JIRA from what I've seen is in terms of its performance,
time taken to load a page, for example. I bet it's not just the speed though.
I'm curious to know if anyone could share more details.

------
kuhhk
I don't hate it, but given a choice I wouldn't use it. It's not very
intuitive. I felt like I was wasting time trying to deal with it, and never
exactly sure why it wasn't working, rather than getting stuff done. My next
project used Trello (only for Kanban-related activities) and I was much more
productive.

------
kick
Jira is frankly just bad software. It's unintuitive, proprietary, vulnerable
software.

They made it as a replacement for Bugzilla, but for everything it competes
with Bugzilla on, Bugzilla wins.

